# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Black Bass urbanos

## jasg555

Dedicado a F. Lázaro. :Wink:  :Wink: 

 Bueno, tras el diluvio que cayó en Madrid el Sábado, el Domingo no salí demasiado lejos de mi casa para evitar riesgos, ya que a partir de las 14,00 había riesgo de lluvias y el tiempo estaba desapacible.

 Fuí a un parque Madrileño el cual hacía tiempo que no visitaba. Fué un paseo agradable, con mi esposa, y el perro corriendo como un loco.
 No quiero decir el nombre del parque, aunque me fastidia, pero debido a los gumias que últimamente abundan buscando información sobre peces, es preferible hacerlo así.

 Éste espacio verde tiene varios estanques grandes, con abundancia de carpas medianas/grandes, y rumores sobre black bass. Era posible que alguno hubiera, porque la gente tiene la fea costumbre de soltar en los estanques peces de todo tipo y repoblar con lo que les da la gana.

 Cuando voy a un parque, siempre busco los espacios con agua, y más aún los estanques, ya que son mi debilidad.

 Mi sorpresa fué que acercándome a la orilla de uno de ellos, comencé a ver manadas de black bass pequeños comiendo en superficie, al igual que carpas de entre 5 y 8 kilos haciendo lo mismo.
Para mí es algo inusual, ya que en los parques de Madrid no es algo común.

 Unas cutrefotos de los bassitos, vuelvo a pedir perdón por no hacer unas mejores:


Tenían más o menos una cuarta la mayoría y había alguno más grande:



 Cuando hay una camada tan amplia, habiendo también perca sol que acaba con todo, estaba seguro que al menos hay una pareja reproductora que defendiera el nido de la puesta. Seguramente habrá varias. Me puse a buscarlas y !!bingo!!, un par de basses en torno a los dos kilos (la foto no les hace justicia) comiendo en superficie lo mismo que los pequeños y las grandes carpas:




 Las carpas se ven más de lejos, y peor. Además si pongo alguna se aprecia mal y salen estructuras que desvelan el parque del que hablo, y no quiero que la semana que viene vayan los captura y sartén a ponerse como el tenazas. A esos les da igual si se puede pescar o no, ya he visto algunas barbaridades en ese parque.

 Pero..., ¿cual era la causa de que los peces, de todo tipo, estuvieran cebándose tan despreocupados en superficie? ¿Qué eclosión de insectos puede ofrecer un alimento tan irresistible para que los peces se vuelvan frenéticos?

 Sólo podía ser una cosa: la hormiga de ala. Después de las primeras lluvias fuertes otoñales, es matemático.

 Buscando un poco, había zonas en los que estaba lleno de ellas.

 Aquí la causa de esa locura temporal. Otra vez perdón por la cutre foto:





 Pillar una eclosión de hormiga de ala es el sueño que cualquier pescador quiere pillar el día de salida. He tenido la suerte de pillarlas con el barbo y es alucinante.

 Bueno, pues cosas de pescadores, espero que los demás nos entiendan.

 Saludos :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy bueno jasg555, gracias por la dedicatoria  :Wink: 
.
Esa parejita de basses parece que están diciendo ''tirádme un vinilo!!!"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Con esos alevines que andan por ahí, si los captura y sartén no hacen de las suyas, ahí se van a hacer buenos bicharracos  :Cool: 

La hormiga de ala... el caviar para los basses (y todos los demás)  :Stick Out Tongue: . Los bichos se ponen descompuestos  :Big Grin: ... al igual que cuando antes había en nuestros ríos las colmillejas. Cada vez que corría un regato, los basses remontaban éstas y se quedaban en las pozas pegándose el festín entre las junqueras con las pobres colmillejas.

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Muy bueno jasg555, gracias por la dedicatoria 
> .
> Esa parejita de basses parece que están diciendo ''tirádme un vinilo!!!" 
> 
> Con esos alevines que andan por ahí, si los captura y sartén no hacen de las suyas, ahí se van a hacer buenos bicharracos 
> 
> La hormiga de ala... el caviar para los basses (y todos los demás) . Los bichos se ponen descompuestos ... al igual que cuando antes había en nuestros ríos las colmillejas. Cada vez que corría un regato, los basses remontaban éstas y se quedaban en las pozas pegándose el festín entre las junqueras con las pobres colmillejas.
> 
> Un saludo.


 Un poper tampoco iría mal.

 Vaya si me acuerdo de las colmillejas, las he tenido en acuarios, y las he visto a millones, sin ir más lejos en El Pardo, con los lugareños pescándolas a saco con cedazos para venderlas a los pescadores hasta no dejar ni una :Mad:  :Mad: 
 Triste época, dejaron ese tramo del Manzanares limpio de barbitos, boguitas, colmillejas y gobios.
 Con las ranas pasaba algo parecido: en el Guadiana, cerca de el Puente Retama, en el Chiquero, la gente estaba encelada con el lucio, y no se fijaba demasiado en esos peces gorditos que salían a la hierba persiguiendo ranas.

 Luego la cosa cambió...

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bueno, Jasg. No soy pescador pero se apreciar cuando algo merece la pena. A esas hormigas de ala, como vosotros las llamais, por aqui se las llama "aluas".
Un abrazo, Pescanovas :Wink:

----------


## Quini

Pues deciros que he pillado unas cuarenta " aluas " y las tengo bien conservadas para ir a tentar a los barbetes , ya estoy deseando ... , ya os contaré .
Un saludo. :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Muy bueno, Jasg. No soy pescador pero se apreciar cuando algo merece la pena. A esas hormigas de ala, como vosotros las llamais, por aqui se las llama "aluas".
> Un abrazo, Pescanovas


Sí, sí, se las llama "aluas" y de otras formas que ahora mismo no recuerdo. Mi suegro me dió algunos otros nombres que no soy capaz de recordar. Salen de los hormigueros para formar nuevas colonias. La inmensa mayoría no lo consigue, pero es un regalo para pájaros y peces.




> Pues deciros que he pillado unas cuarenta " aluas " y las tengo bien conservadas para ir a tentar a los barbetes , ya estoy deseando ... , ya os contaré .
> Un saludo.


 Cuéntanos, los barbos se vuelven especialmente locos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cuéntanos, los barbos se vuelven especialmente locos.


Los barbos y cualquier ciprínido o centrárquido que se precie no puede resistirse a este suculento manjar  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 

Todavía me acuerdo cuando se podían coger las colmillejas, las pinchabas en el anzuelo, y no terminaban de caer al agua cuando ya tenías enganchado a un bass. Anda que no hemos cogido basses bien hermosos en Canchales con este sistema... aquellos años sí que había basses aquí, antes de que lo hicieran polvo los portugueses, que pescaban hasta con eléctrica  :Mad: 

Hoy en día es muy difícil verlas, tan sólo en algunas charcas formadas por las graveras y algunos regatos. De los demás sitios, han desaparecido todas  :Frown:

----------


## No Registrado

ya se donde es ese parque , me ocurrio o mismo que ati derrepente vi 2 bass de unos 2 kg como si nada  yo creia que en el parque no habia bass hasta que vi unos cuantos de 20 cm y 2 de unos 2 o 3 kg . y estan tan grandes , ya que nadie los pesca y los deja vivir , aparte estan en el lago en el que no se puede pescar . en el lago en el que se pesca no he visto ninguno , pero carpas y percasoles muchisimas.

----------


## Comizo

Un día en ese parque vamos a ver nadando un Gran Blanco o algo así.

La irresponsabilidad de la gente soltando bichos es tremenda.

Fijaos en ésto:

http://www.clubpescabutarque.com/for...p?f=16&t=14234

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un día en ese parque vamos a ver nadando un Gran Blanco o algo así.
> 
> La irresponsabilidad de la gente soltando bichos es tremenda.
> 
> Fijaos en ésto:
> 
> http://www.clubpescabutarque.com/for...p?f=16&t=14234


Y luego seguro que en Entrepeñas no habrá forma de coger una bicharraca de esas.

Vaya peazo lucioperca, sí señor  :EEK!:

----------


## Comizo

> Y luego seguro que en Entrepeñas no habrá forma de coger una bicharraca de esas.
> 
> Vaya peazo lucioperca, sí señor


 Y que lo digas, al menos yo no he visto ninguna así en ese embalse. Se ha cogido alguna, pero  muy difícil.

 De hecho piensan que vino de la zona de Mequinenza, y que el delincuente que la echó al estanque, seguramente ya habrá repoblado algunos emblases de forma indiscriminada.

----------

